# high creatinine levels and cycling



## hondated (4 Sep 2016)

Hi I recently opened another thread concerning kidney disease and I am waiting to have a second blood test to determine whether I have this or not.
I am getting a better understanding of this disease from both our forum colleagues and a recent visit to my doctor.
What I have discovered recently is that my creatinine levels are high currently 139 ( cannot remember what scale ) and I have been told to just exercise moderately.
What moderately means I don't know !
So can I ask if any of you have the same problem and if you do how do you moderate your cycling.
Is it a case of avoiding hills, walking the bike up hills when it is going to take a lot of effort to cycle it or does moderate mean restricting how many miles I do on the bike.
As you can see there are many ways of interpreting moderate so if you do have experience of this I would appreciate your advice.


----------



## mjr (4 Sep 2016)

Based on the full printout of one of my old blood profiles, I think the scale will be µmol/L and the reference range is 64-104, so 139 is high. As far as I can recall, I've never posted high on that measurement, but I have posted very high on another (range of 55-170 and I posted over 300) but it was back to normal when retested a couple of weeks later and hasn't done that since, so I think these things can "blip" sometimes.

I'd interpret moderate as cycling the usual 10-15 miles a day to town and back and skipping the 60 mile weekend jaunts, but it would be better to ask the doctor who told you that!


----------



## Roadrider48 (4 Sep 2016)

Creatinine clearance is a measure of how well or not your kidneys are filtering the toxins from your blood.
The Lower the figure the better.
139 is fairly high for a healthy person, but not for someone with renal disease.
It isn't state of emergency high, but well worth getting tested.
Creatinine levels rise due to hard exercise, but go back to normal after rest.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Sep 2016)

It's quite likely that moderate is roughly equivalent to aerobic, which most cycling is.

Layoff the 25% gradient hill repeats, time trials and crit racing.


----------



## hondated (4 Sep 2016)

Thanks RR48 - TP much appreciated


----------

